# Hawks, Bibby close to deal



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://blogs.ajc.com/hawks/2009/07/05/buyer-beware/

...

That said, I’d love for the Hawks to get all their business done now and make a sizable splash while doing so. I just don’t see it happening. They are close to terms with Mike Bibby, per my sources (and that report out of Philadelphia that suggested the deal was done was not only highly speculative but also way premature - a text message from someone with knowledge of the negotiations poked fun at the report thusly, “so the deal is done, huh? That’s news to all of us still trying to sort it all out.”) on a deal that solidifies the backcourt. Beyond that, the Hawks have negotiations to tend to with all of their own free agents (Zaza Pachulia and Marvin Williams first and foremost) as well as deciding how to proceed with Josh Childress, whose NBA status will have to be decided in the next 10 days.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What's going to happen with Josh Smith?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

After drafting Jeff Teague and trading for Crawford, it's hard to see the Hawks bringing back Bibby. If they brought him, Williams and Pachulia back, and managed to get Childress, they'd have a lot of talent.

PG: Mike Bibby...Jamal Crawford...Jeff Teague
SG: Joe Johnson...Maurice Evans
SF: Marvin Williams...Josh Childress
PF: Josh Smith
C: Al Horford...Zaza Pachulia


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Josh Childree isn't coming back to the Hawks, he'll be a SNT. Ths is a good move for the Hawks. Now instead of asking for Crawford to be our starting PG he'll take over Flips role. Now all we have to do is re-sign Zaza and then Marvin.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crawford would back up the 1 and 2 and Evans is a backup at the 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Mike Bibby...Jamal Crawford...Jeff Teague
> SG: Joe Johnson...Maurice Evans
> SF: Marvin Williams...Josh Childress
> PF: Josh Smith
> C: Al Horford...Zaza Pachulia


Where does that team rank in the East?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Crawford is such a huge upgrade over flip its not even funny. Assuming they get Bibby and Williams back at a good price, this is the sleeper team of the east. I think they still need to get a better big man backup, but this is good. They've just come along at a bad time to be just good in the east.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

The hawks are getting better. It's good that they are bringing back Bibby and having Jamal as a 6th man and not the starter. That is the difference between the Jamal deal being an upgrade or a downgrade. He should do well in that role for the Hawks. I hope the team does well, but the east has gotten tougher. But injuries happen and sometimes chemistry is a problem. I think Orlando will be good, but if Carter isn't a good fit, they might not be that great. If Shaq is injured the Cavs aren't going to be great either.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah Crawford will log a lot of his minutes off the bench at the 2 spot, supposing they want to give Teague a sizable workload. Bibby is a very nice fit alongside JJ, I believed that from the beginning. I'm so happy Flip is gone, especially considering what we have for his replacements. This team is going to be scary if they can get everything clicking at the same time.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I think this could be the biggest sleeper in the EAST. Jamal Crawford is a huge get, to have such an explosive scorer coming off your bench makes you very hard to beat. they still need to resign Zaza and Marvin, and trade Childress for maybe a big man.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4310653

...

Mike Bibby has agreed to a three-year deal worth about $18 million to return to the Atlanta Hawks, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported, citing two sources familiar with the situation.

Bibby, a free agent, has led the Hawks to back-to-back playoff appearances and averaged 14.9 points and 5.0 assists per game last season. An 11-year NBA veteran, he joined the Hawks in a trade deadline deal in 2008.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This isn't a bad signing for Atlanta. I would have liked to have signed Bibby to a two-year contract, but this isn't that bad. The next order of business is getting Marvin Williams to sign a QO, trade Josh Childress for frontcourt depth, re-sign Zaza Pachulia and/or bring David Andersen over.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope we keep Marvin long term, I waz reading Sekou's blog and he had some good point. Marvin fits this team perfectly and it will be hard to replace him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Marvin's contributions to this team are really, really, important. He's our top priority this offseason.

Now, if we could just trade Josh for a good defensive center..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Josh stays in Atlanta. I want to see how he comes back with a full offseason [last summer, his contract situation was up in the air] to work out before I ship him off.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't think we've seen the best of Josh yet. He wasnt playing at his best season. I bet if he can put it all together he can have his best season yet.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I too wish the deal could have been for two years instead of three, but either way I'm happy Bibby is coming back. Now that we get him and Zaza back, we should get Marvin resigned, and make a smart decision with the Childress situation. I don't think keeping him is a great idea.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

When he was hired last year, I had low expectations for Rick Sund given what he did in Seattle. 

But he hasn't ****ed **** up and that is the biggest compliment I can give considering the last two GM's we had.


----------

